# New Galactica!



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Moebius at iHobby: New Galactica in the same scale as the Monogram old Galactica! And a 1/6 centurion, late next year


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

And 1/32 Viper 7


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

new Centurion or cool original Centurion?


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

New -- hmm. Old would be cool.

Not to mention a Six.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Six is about the only thing good the new show had going... I despised it. The old Cylons were cool.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I always thought the old Cylons looked like men in chrome plated Cadillac suits. I'll take the new robot design any day-but that's just my opinion. Though I did like the new show and thought the Galactica was cool, I like the older design of the ship a little better.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Anything Galactica new or old is welcomed!!! Hard to believe all the new stuff getting released. Who would have dreamed even a few years ago???
Steve


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm just glad that we will be getting plastic kits from Moebius from BSG! The best TV sci-fi in the past 20 years! New or old Centurion is good by me! I hope one day Moebius will do both the new Galactica as well as the original in the same scale! Dare I hope...a Pegusus!!! :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Buy all the BSG they make,and they will make more.........


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm thrilled that they're doing a NuGalactica ... though an old one would be cool too. (I guess it's a licensing issue.) The Viper's are awesome as well ... and I imagine Voodoo &/or Madman will be creating cool "eye" circuits for the Centurians.

2010 is going to be a GOOD year for SF modeling!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I Loved the new Galactica!! It would be so cool for the Viper the have a Starbuck either sitting or standing with the kit!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I'll take it!! Love the Viper! Love the Galactica! Love the Centurion!

Might I humbly suggest a matching scale Raptor with a Boomer figure?


----------



## Athan_tok (May 20, 2009)

YES!! I'll take a wing of vipers!! I'd love a Raptor with it's doors open to see the interior!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

djnick66 said:


> Six is about the only thing good the new show had going... I despised it. The old Cylons were cool.


*Its not too late to take that back!*

*SO SAY WE ALL!*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, Six is the thing I like _least _about NuBSG. The over-the-top over-sexed bottle-blonde sexpot thing is way too cliché and overdone, and Farscape got me tired of imaginary antagonists lurking in peoples' heads.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I prefer the original Galactica too but I'll most probably pick one of these up, plus the Viper and Centurion.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I doubt I'll pick up a new Galactica, but a Viper? Yup!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Mk 7 Viper WAS NOT announced at I-Hobby....
Dave


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I really prefer the newer Galactica and am quite pleased Frank and company decided to make a kit of her. I am sure she will be a beauty when she comes out, like everything Moebius does.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

John P said:


> Actually, Six is the thing I like _least _about NuBSG. The over-the-top over-sexed bottle-blonde sexpot thing is way too cliché and overdone, and Farscape got me tired of imaginary antagonists lurking in peoples' heads.


I agree! Six was ok in limited doses but was way overused in the series. After a while I just got sick of her and wished they would move on. 

I would like both a new and old Centurion to be released by Moebius. Also a Cylon raider and Base star would be nice. The future looks bright at Moebius!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I'm sure the new Raider at least is in the plan down the road. But for now, I need a break to build all of this stuff!!! Heck, even if it comes out in 2012, I still may not get to it!! :freak:


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I liked the show a lot....right up until the last 20 minutes. 

Now I have zero interest in anything Nu-BSG. ZERO. Unfortunately, that includes models.


----------



## Asmenoth (Feb 27, 2009)

Good...more for me. Bring 'em on! Vipers (Mk 2 and Mk 7), Galactica, Pegasus, Raptors, Raiders...big plastic kits that cost less than the, much smaller, resin kits. Can hardly wait.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Jodet said:


> I liked the show a lot....right up until the last 20 minutes.
> 
> Now I have zero interest in anything Nu-BSG. ZERO. Unfortunately, that includes models.


To each his own. I thought the last hour of a 6 year long show was the only decent hour they made. Depends on what you look for in a show, same as in models. Some are happy with they get, some not so much. Diversity, gotta love it!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

pics for to make joy joy thread pleez?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

PM Moderator said:


> Mk 7 Viper WAS NOT announced at I-Hobby....
> Dave


But I'd swear I saw it on the Viper box art. So it must be true.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The viper box is a mock-up box - not a finished box..

Dave


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Its really great that Moebius is taking the lead to produce styrene kits from the new Galactica show. I'm already anxiously waiting for the new MK2 Viper myself and anything else would realy be welcomed.

Just some questions though

1. Will the new Viper MK2 come with landing gears and that neat looking ladder from the mock-up box? 

2. This one is probably a little early but can the new Galactica have have the ability to retract the hangar bay? And will there be cute miniatures of the Vipers and Raptors?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The kit has landing gear - no ladder..
Dave


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Dave. Hope they're made available at Starship Modeller (since I'm not sure where else I can get these). Plan to grab at least 4 MK2s if I can


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'm very happy Moebius is making nuBSG kits. Can't wait to get them all. 

Sean


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Bein' more of a Capital Ships guy, I'm pretty excited about this, tho will still purchase at least one Mk 2 Viper to help support their endeavour. Same w/any other auxiliaries they come up with. 

Now, when it comes to the capital ships, I'll likely buy multiples. 



ryoga said:


> 2. This one is probably a little early but can the new Galactica have have the ability to retract the hangar bay? And will there be cute miniatures of the Vipers and Raptors?


Er... The Vipers would be around the .07" / .17cm long range. The Raptors would be .11" / .28cm, so wouldn't really be even remotely cost-effective to produce. Much as I'd think it would be kinda kewel, it just makes no sense. The only alternative I can see is to have some Raptors and Vipers molded in to the flight decks for the Flight Pods.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> The only alternative I can see is to have some Raptors and Vipers molded in to the flight decks for the Flight Pods.


I'd rather they didn't. Moebius is good, no doubt about it, but with the "no undercuts" requirement inherent in injection molding, at that scale they would probably look like nothing more than defects in the deck or semi-recognizable blobs at best. Besides, can you imagine how small the call sign decals would be?


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

That's what I feared .. hehe. I was thinking in line with those 1/350 ships where they can have miniatures of planes. helicopters and even people on their models. Right now I'm dreaming abt getting a few NuGalactica so I can use one to do a cut-away section. Its a little ambitious I know ... but it'd be great to have ready stock on those miniatures.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

This is FANTASTIC news!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> Er... The Vipers would be around the .07" / .17cm long range. The Raptors would be .11" / .28cm, so wouldn't really be even remotely cost-effective to produce.


I think he was talking about the big Viper kit, the one that's either 1/24 or 1/35, I can't recall the scale off the top o' me head right now. I'm still in the giddy happy overload stage of disbelief from everything that's being released!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The scale you're thinking of is 1/32 for the big kits. He was talking about including the Vipers and Raptor's w/the NuGalactica kit, tho.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

D'oh! :freak:

Thanks for the correction on both, Griff.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Plans are for this Galactica kit to be in 1/4105 scale....That would make it the same scale as the Revell kit of the original Galactica..
At 1/4105 the new Galactica is around 13-14 inches long. 
We are trying to produce a kit that fits with the original ship for scale and a kit that is not too expensive.

@ 1/4105 Vipers and Raptors will be too small to be recognizable...

Dave


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> Plans are for this Galactica kit to be in 1/4105 scale....That would make it the same scale as the Revell kit of the original Galactica..
> At 1/4105 the new Galactica is around 13-14 inches long.
> We are trying to produce a kit that fits with the original ship for scale and a kit that is not too expensive.
> 
> ...


Dave,
It may be too early in the process to ask this, but will the engine pods be designed so that they can be lit?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep too early


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> Yep too early


Understandable but I hope you'll keep it in mind.
It would also be nice if the starboard flight pod had the option with and with out the glass.

Keep up the great work
You guys ROCK!!!


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

Very cool,sign me up for the Colonial fleet! Oh Feldercarb!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

At Wonderfest last year someone had itty bitty Vipers in scale to the TOS Galactica - they were individually grown and darned near microscopic. But I'm betting they'd work for the Nu Galactica.

Wish I could remember who it was. It was at one of the parties and my memory had been inhibited quite a bit by that point.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> At Wonderfest last year someone had itty bitty Vipers in scale to the TOS Galactica - they were individually grown and darned near microscopic. But I'm betting they'd work for the Nu Galactica.
> 
> Wish I could remember who it was. It was at one of the parties and my memory had been inhibited quite a bit by that point.


IIRC a member on the Starship Modeler forum was making some scaled Vipers. I just did a search but the thread has been culled.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> At Wonderfest last year someone had itty bitty Vipers in scale to the TOS Galactica - they were individually grown and darned near microscopic. But I'm betting they'd work for the Nu Galactica.
> 
> Wish I could remember who it was. It was at one of the parties and my memory had been inhibited quite a bit by that point.



Yeah, I remembered seeing pictures of a Galactica with itsie bitsy Vipers, and that's why I was inspired to do the same with the New Galactica. Understand it may be difficult to produce these in styrene - maybe I could try to scratch build some  Lets see how steady my hands are


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That was Dave at SciFi Skunkwerks who was selling those. They were grown resin Vipers at 1/2500 scale. Myopic is right, too! I've got some of them that I picked up, but I don't believe that Dave is selling any more as they're cost prohibitive to sell at a reasonable price, IIRC.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

What is 'grown resin'? I have never heard this term before.

Thanks!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Bruce Bishop said:


> What is 'grown resin'? I have never heard this term before.


A machine can take the computer files of an image & literally create them from a liquid resin. IIRC, it's called "grown" because they can be built in the machine in very thin layers on top of each other, so it literally looks like it grows. Just think of your printer laying down real thin layers of resin instead of ink on top of each other at each pass. Check out this link:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.dimensionprinting.com/

Also known as 3D printing.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Thanks! Now I know what it is. I just didn't recognize the term.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

riveting watching the process.

So, various types of plastic can be used in there? Resins, ABS...? Or is ABS a resin?

Googling now...

Meanwhile, I gots ta git me onna those!


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Rapid modeling its not all that new but they have come along ways. They have a 3d printer at the college I attend . We use autocad or solid works to model different shapes. Pretty easy to actually make a mould for resin just with a little thought and planing behind what you want to make. But the printers are expensive!!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

PM Moderator said:


> Mk 7 Viper WAS NOT announced at I-Hobby....
> Dave


Hope is does pop up some day though.

I'm begining to like the Mk. VII more than the Mk. II.

I saw a CG pic where someone painted up a bunch of MK. VII's in 'Blue Angels' colors flying in formation.

Looked OUTSTANDING.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd definitely love a Mk VII in 1/32 scale. Tho it's not my scale of choice, it'd be a kewel display piece to have all three Vipers side-by-side.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dave Metzner said:


> Plans are for this Galactica kit to be in 1/4105 scale....That would make it the same scale as the Revell kit of the original Galactica..
> At 1/4105 the new Galactica is around 13-14 inches long.
> We are trying to produce a kit that fits with the original ship for scale and a kit that is not too expensive.


IMO, both are intelligent decisions. I know Moebius attempts to cater to the "bigger is better" trend and provide such kits to modelers who have requested them, and I completely understand it's simply a matter of "supply and demand"; give the people what they want. But being a modeler who has never thought bigger was better and a modeler with limited display space, making this kit (and the Viper MkII) in scale with the Revellogram kit(s) seems to be a no-brainer. Well done, and _thank you_!


----------

